# .asp errors



## Lucidity (Feb 17, 2005)

I dont know crap about asp.net, but I installed this software that requires it and it throws this stupid error code at me, can someone help me? What the crap does this mean?

Server Error in '/admin' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An error occurred while try to load the string resources (GetModuleHandle failed with error -2147023888). 
Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.Web.HttpException: An error occurred while try to load the string resources (GetModuleHandle failed with error -2147023888).

Source Error: 

The source code that generated this unhandled exception can only be shown when compiled in debug mode. To enable this, please follow one of the below steps, then request the URL:

1. Add a "Debug=true" directive at the top of the file that generated the error. Example:

<%@ Page Language="C#" Debug="true" %>

or:

2) Add the following section to the configuration file of your application:

<configuration>
<system.web>
<compilation debug="true"/>
</system.web>
</configuration>

Note that this second technique will cause all files within a given application to be compiled in debug mode. The first technique will cause only that particular file to be compiled in debug mode.

Important: Running applications in debug mode does incur a memory/performance overhead. You should make sure that an application has debugging disabled before deploying into production scenario. 

Stack Trace: 


[HttpException (0x80004005): An error occurred while try to load the string resources (GetModuleHandle failed with error -2147023888).]
System.Web.StringResourceManager.ReadSafeStringResource(Type t) +376
System.Web.UI.TemplateControl.ReadStringResource(Type t) +5
ASP.login_aspx..ctor()

[TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation.]
System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceImpl(Boolean publicOnly) +0
System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type, Boolean nonPublic) +66
System.Web.UI.TemplateControlParser.GetCompiledInstance(String virtualPath, String inputFile, HttpContext context) +164

[HttpException (0x80004005): Failed to create page of type 'ASP.login_aspx'.]
System.Web.UI.TemplateControlParser.GetCompiledInstance(String virtualPath, String inputFile, HttpContext context) +340
System.Web.UI.PageParser.GetCompiledPageInstanceInternal(String virtualPath, String inputFile, HttpContext context) +43
System.Web.UI.PageHandlerFactory.GetHandler(HttpContext context, String requestType, String url, String path) +44
System.Web.HttpApplication.MapHttpHandler(HttpContext context, String requestType, String path, String pathTranslated, Boolean useAppConfig) +698
System.Web.MapHandlerExecutionStep.System.Web.HttpApplication+IExecutionStep.Execute() +95
System.Web.HttpApplication.ExecuteStep(IExecutionStep step, Boolean& completedSynchronously) +173


And how do I fix it?


----------



## chrisdg (Jan 29, 2006)

*GetModuleHandle failed with error -2147023888*

Hi Lucidity,

I have had the same problem, it is related to ASP impersonation with W2K and SP4 :deveous: 

see http://support.microsoft.com/?id=821546

To fix my problem I did the following :
In the Local Security Policy I added the computers IWAM_ user, rebooted and that did the trick :smile:


----------

